# سمارت ميديا اسطنبول لتنظيم الفعاليات والحفلات 2019



## يور تسويق (21 أكتوبر 2018)

*











شركة سمارت ايديز سمارت ميديا في اسطنبول لتنظيم الفعاليات في الامارات والسعودية ودول الخليج وتركيا 

نظراً للإقبال المتزايد من الشركات، والمؤسسات العربية والعالمية، وانفتاحها بشكل أكبر على السوق التركيّة في المجالات الاقتصاديّة، والثقافيّة، والتعليمية، يسرّ شركة "سمارت ميديا" في تركيَا أن تلبّي كافة احتياجات شركتكم من خدمات إعلانية، وتنظيمية، وتسويقية

تنظيم مؤتمرات في تركيَا، تنظيم معارض، حملات إعلامية، تأجير معدّات سينمائية، إعداد تقارير، وأفلام وثائقية، تنظيم حفلات جامعيّة، تنظيم مخيّمات شبابية، تأمين معدّات وغرف ترجمة، معدات صوت واضاءة وتقديم خدمات لوجستية.













شركة سمارت ميديا - اسطنبول



Smart Media

PR, Communication, Event Management

العنوان

Yenibosna, Merkez Mah 29 Ekim Cad. istanbul Vizyon Park A1 Blok Kat: 5 No:53

Bahçelievler,istanbul, Turkey



Google Maps 



هاتف -WhatsApp

00905316055454


البريد الإلكتروني ::
[email protected]
[email protected]

موقع الشركة ::
Home | Smart Orginization
http://www.smartmedia.ist​*


----------

